# What does "Declared at" on 888 form mean?



## philip368320 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi there,

In question 7 of the 888 form it says "Your signature" then "Declared at" then "on".

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/888.pdf

What does "Declared at" mean?

Does it mean the place it is declared at? like New York?

Ahh I searched and I found it means the location
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/15093-statutory-declaration-form-888-a.html

Thanks, Philip


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

philip368320 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> In question 7 of the 888 form it says "Your signature" then "Declared at" then "on".
> 
> ...


The person who is witnessing your signature is normally the person who completes that section, as you can't sign it until you are infront of them,


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

philip368320 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> In question 7 of the 888 form it says "Your signature" then "Declared at" then "on".
> 
> ...


Yes. The address of the place.


----------

